# Centrino W-Lan und SuSE 9.0



## CobraX (30. Juni 2004)

*Centrino und SuSe Linux 9.0*

Ich wundere mich, dass ich zu diesem Thema keine Threads hier gefunden habe, irgendwas mach ich wohl falsch, hab aber echt nichts dazu gefunden.  Das  was ich im Internet gefunden hab ist für mich als Linux Neuling auch sehr unbrauchbar. 

Jetzt zur Frage:

Ich habe soeben auf mein Samsung x10 Notebook, das ja bekanntlich Wireless Technologie in From der Intel Centrino Mobile Technologie on Board hat, SuSe Linux 9.0 Professional installiert. (Eine Partition mit Windows XP Home, eine mit Linux) 

Jetzt das Problem, ich kriege mein Wireless LAN nicht zum laufen. Das es da irgendein Treiberprogramm gibt ist mir bekannt, das muss man aber über Kreditkarte/I-Net bezahlen. Das kann ich schonmal vergessen.   . Gibt es eine Alternativlösung das Centrino W-LAN zum laufen zu bringen. Wie schon gesagt, bin ziemlicher Linux Neuling und hab keine Ahnung von dem ganen Kram. 

Sonst muss ich wohl ne PCMCIA W-LAN Karte kaufen. 

Ich danke für eure Hilfe.:


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube es gibt da eine Möglichkeit die Windows-Treiber unter Linux in einer Sandbox laufen zu lassen. Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider auch nicht sagen.

Und es ist *SuSE* Linux 9.0 - NICHT Linux 9.0.


----------



## CobraX (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe es geändert, entschuldigt.

Aber leider hilft mir Deine Antwort nich viel weiter. Ich weiß nähmlich nicht was eine Sandbox ist. (Ok, ich hab ein bisschen gesucht, anscheinend eine Box wo man ein Programm abgetrennt vom Rest der Welt, in diesem fall vom Rest der Prozessstruktur, laufen lassen kann. Aber wie erstelle ich so eine Sandbox und wie kreige ich meinen Windows Treiber darin zum laufen? 

Da ich von Linux nun wirklich absolut keine Ahnung hab, währe es wirklich nett, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet, da es mir schon lieb währe die Integrierte Karte irgendwie zum Laufen zu bekommen.

Ich hab inzwischen noch ein bisschen was gefunden, von wegen Wrapper (Was ist das?) Mit dem man dann den Windows Treiber benutzen kann. Aber auch diesen Wrapper kriege ich nicht installiert. Das schein irgendwas mit Source Codes zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Helmut Klein (30. Juni 2004)

Ja, den ndiswrapper meinte ich.

Google hat das hier bei der Suche nach "ndiswrapper Suse 9.0" als erstes Ergebnis ausgespuckt:

http://www.cip.ifi.lmu.de/~schefels/SuSE_9.0_auf_Samsung_X10_1400.html#WirelessLAN

Die Anleitung ist relativ ausführlich, hoffe sie hilft dir.


----------



## CobraX (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo, erstmal Danke für den guten Hinweis, aber ich stecke leider schon wieder fest. Ich hab jetzt alles was ich brauche, denke ich. C-Compieler (GCC oder so) installiert, "make" GNU Erweiterung installiert. Und was noch so laut des Tutorials benötigt wird. (Tutorial siehe weiter unten im Text) Aber es klappt immer noch nicht. Wenn ich den Ndiswrapper kompilieren will klappt das nicht, schätze ich. Es rasselt zwar einiges an Daten herunter, aber fast jede Zeile ist mit einem schönen "Error" bestückt. Wo liegt das Problem ich bin als Root angemeldet, benutze die Kommandokonsole, alles wie es in diesem schönen Tutorial geschrieben steht. Und auch an eben der Stelle, wo man dann den Windows Treiber reinladen soll geht es nicht weiter. Linux sagt, dass es den Befehl "ndiswrapper" nicht finden kann. Daraus schließe ich, das er nicht richtig kompiliert wurde. Und die vielen "Error" Hinweise sind bestimmt nicht gut. Was mache ich bloß falsch? Und viel wichtiger wisst Ihr wie ich es richtig mache? Ich währe wirklich sehr froh wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich den Kernel-Source nicht installiert habe? Neim YAST2 Online Update ist der Kasten davor grau eingefärbt. Bedeutet das, dass er schon installiert ist, oder das ich ihn nicht installieren kann?


----------



## Helmut Klein (1. Juli 2004)

Welche Ausgabe liefert dir denn:


```
ls -l /usr/src
```

Du solltest in diesem Verzeichnis einen link namens "linux" haben, der auf deine Kernelquellen verweist. Wenn der Kasten grau ist, könnte das heißen dass die Kernelquellen nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## CobraX (1. Juli 2004)

Darauf erhalte ich die Ausgabe:



```
insgesamt 0
drwxr-xr-x   3 root      root             72   2004-06-30 22:62 .
drwxr-xr-x   12 root    root           344   2004-06-30 23:01 ..
drwxr-xr-x   7 root       root          168   2004-06-30 23:00 packages
```

Ich habe das jetzt einfach in einem frisch gestartetes Befehlsfenster mit root Rechten eingegeben. War das richtig?

Nachtrag: Die Kernel Version ist (glaube ich):  2.4.21-226-default

Nachtrag Nr.2: D

er graue Kasten bedeutet ja "nicht installieren". Wie krieg ich in den Kasten einen Hacken. Ich hab den Kernel Source über die Suchen Funktion des Online Updates gefunden. Muss ich irgendwie anders zu ihm gelangen?

Nachtrag Nr 3:

Ich hab von der CD den Standard Linux Kernel un den zugehörigen Source installiert. Die Installation des ndiswrappers hat geklappt, allerdings komme ich immer noch nicht ins Internet über die WLAN Verbindung. Gebe ich iwconfig wlan0 ein, liest er mir richitge Daten über die Verbinfung aus. Den ganz unten im Tutorial beschriebenen Befehl "dhclient" nimmt er aber nicht an, den Befehl gibt es so einzeln nicht.  Was soll ich jetzt tun? (Ich habe jetzt Kernel 2.4.21-99

Wenn das W-Lan nicht zum laufen zu kriegen ist, dann werde ich wohl wieder zu Windows zurückkehren "müssen".

Nachtrag Nr 4:

Inzwischen hatte ich schoneinmel den Hauch einer Verbindung, meint ich konnte vom Linux Notebook den Windows Desktop anpingen. Internet ging aber nicht. Ich schätze nach einem Nrustart würde es gehen, aber bei mir gehen dann einige Daten an der wlan0 Verbindung verloren,  sodass ich die wieder neu schreiben muss. Dann müsste ich wieder neu starten. Also ein ewiger Kreislauf. Und außerdem startet der Ndiswrapper bei mir nicht automatisch beim Linux Start. Woran liegt das? ndiswrapper -m hab ich vorgenommen. Das speichert er aber nur über die jeweilige Linux Sitzung. Dann ist es wieder weg.

Nachtrag Nr 5:

Verbindung zum Router klappt jetzt jedesmal automatisch ohne weiteres. Aber das Internet läuft noch nicht. (Kann sein, dass die Verbindung nicht ganz stimmt, aber erf findet einen DCHP und der Router sieht ihn.

Nachtrag Nr 6:

Alles läuft perfekt. Internet über W-Lan Centrino auf SuSe Linux 9.0, es ist geschafft. Ich weiß nicht warum es plötzlich geht, aber es läuft genauso gut wie zuvor unter WIndows. Ich muß auch keine weiteren Startkommandos geben. Danke für Deine Hilfe. Ich hab in 3 Tagen mehr über Linux gelernt,als in den 3 Monaten seit denen ich es habe. Danke! (P.S. Ich werde später nochmal die Tutorials verlinken die ich benutzt habe, damit andere eine Hilfestellung haben)


----------



## Helmut Klein (2. Juli 2004)

Das freut mich.


----------



## Zorck (15. September 2004)

Hallo,
dank diesem Thread bin ich ein ganzes Stück weiter gekommen auf dem Weg meine Centrino W-LAN Karte zum Laufen zu bringen.
Nach vielem hin und her hab ich es geschafft den NDISWRAPPER zu installieren und die Treiber anzugeben/installieren.

Jedoch scheint die Karte nicht gefunden zu werden.
Auf den Befehl: 'ndiswrapper -l' kommt die Ausgabe, welche Treiber installiert sind. Jedoch steht dahinter: 'Hardware NOT present'.

Was läuft da falsch?Wo kann ich was kontrollieren? Hat jemand Tips oder Ideen für mich?

Der SusePlugger hat die WLAN-Karte auch (vorher schon) richtig erkannt (intel pro.....) aber er hat keine Treiber.  Das nur so am Rande.

Was kann ich jetzt machen?


----------



## CobraX (15. September 2004)

Vielleicht helfen Dir diese Links weiter:

http://www.linux-infopage.de/show.php?page=berichte-ndiswrappercentrino
http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/
http://www.holtmann.org/linux/wlan/
http://win2linux.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=5

Ich denke mir hat der erste Eintrag am meisten geholfen.

Vielleicht lag es an dem Kuddelmuddel das ich hatte. Bei mir waren ja gleichzeitig auch noch die Firmware Updates von dem erfolglosen Versuch mit der  Beta Treiber lösung drauf.

Ich hatte ja eigentlich alles versucht. 
Ich kann leider nicht mehr nachschauen, da das Notebook wieder unter Windows läuft, Linux war für den Anwendungszweck total unpassend, da das Internet komischerweise grotten lahm läuft. (Nicht nur unter W-LAN).

Welche Art von Centrino Karte betreibst Du denn? 2100? Es gibt ja auch schon neuere.


----------



## Zorck (16. September 2004)

Soweit ich weiß ist das 2100 3B!

Hattest du etwa die selben Probleme?
Wie hast du es denn nun zum laufen bekommen? Doch auch mit dem NDISWRAPPER, oder?


----------



## CobraX (16. September 2004)

Nein, das Problem, welches Du da hattest ist mir bei all den Problemen die mir auf dem Weg Linux-->W-LAN entgengetreten sind.

Hast Du den Rechner so eingestellt, dass der Ndiswrapper gleich geladen wird?
Schau mal am Anfang beim Windows Start wenn Du auf Details schaltest, was er da ausgibt, wenn er die Netzwerkverbindungen liest.

Da sollte dann eth0 stehen, da bleibt er dann steehn und lädt. Hinter dem eth0 vermehren sich die Punkte. Und schließlich kommt ein Eintrag. Was steht da?

Was für ein Notebook hast Du denn?


----------

